# How To Reel In The EPA....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/04/14/agency-blames-budget-cuts-lawsuits


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

News flash, congress isn't alone in its dislike for the EPA.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In some respects, the EPA has done a good job(IMO, of course).

The first time I drove into Chicago, I could see a big, brown dome of haze over the city. I drove down the Stevenson Expressway (I-55) and passed the Metropolitan Sanitary District sludge processing plant. The sulphur in the air was so bad, you could not breathe!

Fast forward a few years (I won't say how many, but Nixon had not yet been elected) and the air quality in the Chicago area improved immensely.

I credit this to the EPA. BUUUUTTTT! At what cost?

Again IMO, the complete EPA program simply shifted the air pollution from the USA to places like China and Romania. We have slightly cleaner air and water here, but the overall problem has worsened because those countries have taken our production (think loss of US jobs) and worsened the quality of life at the same time for countless millions of their people as well as our own.

Simply put, I believe we should not import goods from countries that do not adhere to, and enforce, the same environmental standards of quality that we have.

And then....I don';t think the EPA would be as busy protecting every little pool of water, every little gnat, that catches their fancy.

Just my thoughts.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds to me like their budget is WAY too high.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Again IMO, the complete EPA program simply shifted the air pollution from the USA to places like China and Romania. We have slightly cleaner air and water here, but the overall problem has worsened because those countries have taken our production (think loss of US jobs) and worsened the quality of life at the same time for countless millions of their people as well as our own.
> 
> Simply put, I believe we should not import goods from countries that do not adhere to, and enforce, the same environmental standards of quality that we have.
> 
> Ralph


Exactly, either don't do business wit them or tax the living snot out of it and call it an enviromental stewardship fee before it comes off the container ship.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> In some respects, the EPA has done a good job(IMO, of course).
> 
> The first time I drove into Chicago, I could see a big, brown dome of haze over the city. I drove down the Stevenson Expressway (I-55) and passed the Metropolitan Sanitary District sludge processing plant. The sulphur in the air was so bad, you could not breathe!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't give EPA credit for cleaning up Chicago's air before Nixon was elected-- The EPA wasn't even created until 1970 when Nixon created it.

Course, it is Chicago-- I guess if dead people can vote there, gubmint agencies that don't even exist yet can get credit for cleaning up the air. LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

luke strawwalker said:


> I wouldn't give EPA credit for cleaning up Chicago's air before Nixon was elected-- The EPA wasn't even created until 1970 when Nixon created it.
> 
> Course, it is Chicago-- I guess if dead people can vote there, gubmint agencies that don't even exist yet can get credit for cleaning up the air. LOL
> 
> Later! OL J R


No, I didn't mean to say that. I drove into Chicago before Nixon was elected and the air pollution was B-A-D!

What I meant was that the air is now much cleaner and part of that cleanliness came from the fact that almost all of the steel mills outside of Chicago have been shutdown due to air quality restrictions imposed by the EPA.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sometimes you have to give credit where it's due......the EPA does serve a very important role.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea I think we should just let the epa shut every thing down in the us send it out if the country just import everything and let the wind bring the polution back.
How many 5.15 a hour jobs do I need to get to buy the imports?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> Yea I think we should just let the epa shut every thing down in the us send it out if the country just import everything and let the wind bring the polution back.
> How many 5.15 a hour jobs do I need to get to buy the imports?


We will raise min to $15. That will make it all better.

*Wink* It won't make the middle class with decent income worth less. *wink*

Rigghhhtttt..........


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

You got that right.many we should get us some farmers,ranchers,and just plain common people for congress and senate and President.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> You got that right.many we should get us some farmers,ranchers,and just plain common people for congress and senate and President.


Oh I don't know about that....we have a "common sense" guy running now and they call him stupid so I'm sure a farmer would get stoned to death......


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Sounds to me like their budget is WAY too high.


Ought to be cut 90%. We need new law that puts any gov agent in prison of they mis-use their power, like the irs for example.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hugh said:


> Ought to be cut 90%. We need new law that puts any gov agent in prison of they mis-use their power, like the irs for example.


Then another 99.99% after that.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Oh I don't know about that....we have a "common sense" guy running now and they call him stupid so I'm sure a farmer would get stoned to death......


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea but Maby the people will have enough sense to get behind him be for it's to late.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

We are making some strides here with the EPA. I know a few years ago they did some water studies of a lake here that was pretty meager to say the least. The "environmentalist consultant" left and came back from the Soil and Water Conservation yard in 45 minutes time and it takes 20 minutes to get to the lake! In the end they blamed the area farmers, but how could that be? The land base here is 10% field and 90% forest, with that much buffer area and that little acreage to contaminate, how could so little manure pollute so much?

The simple answer was that we knew as a board, it simply could not.

What was occurring was, the "camps" along the lake that were made in the 1950's were converted to year around houses in the 1980's and 1990's and their septic systems were nothing more than pipes leading to the lake. That was where the pollution was coming from. Our [email protected] is made up of integrity and they did not care what the truth was as long as the truth was the truth. In the end they stopped payment into the [email protected] system for years because the idea was the area farmers would get paid to clean up their act...that was not actually contributing to the problem. A massive fight ensued, but truth eventually prevailed.

I see this all the time in another arena and that is while I must be governed by a strict set of regulations because of the size of my farm; hobby farmers simply are not. You would not believe the manure control measures I have in place and yet I live way on top of a hill; I can see some 100 miles out if that tells you anything. Yet my neighbor has 30 sheep on 3/4 of an acre just uphill from a stream. In my area's language, a named stream is a significant body of water; water that she is polluting. I say that, not in dislike for her, but when she must import hay 365 days a year because her sheep out-graze her amount of pasture, manure accumulation is saturating her soil and when it rains that is only running a few scant hundred feet to a stream. I recognize her right to own and raise sheep, but how do you convey to a well meaning hobby-farmer that just as I need to take control measures for my manure, so does she? It is a sticky situation, yet we all benefit from it by having non-polluted water.

The EPA is not helping at all there, but they sure are a pain in my bottom.


----------

